

Higgs boson results from LHC 'get even stronger' - Zenst
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-19076355

======
Zenst
Nice to see that true science in action and in that I mean they have not gone
`we reched sigma 5 all done now`.

------
taligent
If anyone from the LHC and related teams reads HN.

Thank you and congratulations. It's always inspirational to see people
dedicate their whole lives to advancing humanity without any thought to
financial gain.

